# power window express up/down function



## freewayjoe (Jul 20, 2018)

So i own a 2006 Xtrail since 2015 and all my power windows seemed to work as intended since i've had the truck. Except till about last Spring. On the driver's door, the express up/down function does not work. The window will go up/down when using the switch but if i hold it to go all the way express Up the glass will go all the way up in it's rubber channel groove and immediately power itself down. So i can live with it and power it up in increments till it goes up and stays shut , but it was nice to get on the freeway or thru a drivethru fast food joint on a raINny day and auto-express up or down the doorglass. I tried all the ''reset'' tricks known , lubed the guide channel, inspected to see if anything impeding or blocking the glass from going up and staying up (on express).....nothing works. So anybody else experience this issue? any permanent trick or fix to reset it ? Normally i would google or youtube such issues specific to whatever vehicle i own, but the Xtrail is a strange little duck being not sold in the usa, hence making it hard for canadians to sometimes look up parts or repair advice.


----------



## freewayjoe (Jul 20, 2018)

i swear i tried this method in different time increments and no change . https://www.yourmechanic.com/article/how-to-reset-automatic-windows-by-mia-bevacqua


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Does it touch the top of the frame before it goes down?
Is there something in the rubber that makes it slow down? 

I ve had something similar on winter time when it was very cold. 
I can't remember when i posted some pictures when i lubricated the system that pulls the glass up. I think it was on the subject of " Frozen doors ".
If the reset didn't work, it s probably a lubrication problem or pulley. 

The xtrail is not a prototype, all of its components are used on the others nissan(infinity)models. Problems with the xtrail are surely present on other nissans. 


Envoyé de mon SM-A505W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

There it goes https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...&share_fid=90775&share_type=t&link_source=app



Envoyé de mon SM-A505W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## freewayjoe (Jul 20, 2018)

otomodo said:


> Does it touch the top of the frame before it goes down?
> Is there something in the rubber that makes it slow down?
> 
> I ve had something similar on winter time when it was very cold.
> ...


*Glass all the way up, nothing to impede it's travel in the rubber, rubber channel gets lubed with WD40 or silicone spray now and then, cold or warm weather has no affect on the auto express function. I saw last night a few Youtube videos of various auto express window problems and will give it one more try this morning now the temperature has warmed up to 9 C and sunny. One video or mechanic advice website mentions that on some Nissans, there is a rubber reset button on the window motor itself that needs to be depressed. Not a big deal to remove my driver's door panel ( i do have autoglass trade exp....) , just don't feel like doing it outside . May wait till i get back to my shop at work when we have downtime and explore my options to reset. You know , i have had to reset customer's auto express window functions over the years, but on my own Xtrail, it's a bit of a mystery. I will say i had a customer's Honda Crosstour in a shop i worked for back in around 2011 for a broken driver's doorglass. The auto express function would not work, there was 3-4 of us technicians trying to reset it, we even called the Acura service department and they faxed us over a 5-6 page reset instructions!!! It was just rediculous, we still could not reset it. Finally i got ticked off and suggested to the manager that Acura probably has trained technicians or some Acura computer rescan and reset . I ended up driving the vehicle to Acura service dept, dropped it offand picked it up a few hours later. The service dept told me the used their computers ( not sure exactly , i guess like a code reader or software that tells them the issue and they pinpoint the problem, computer resets whatever system out of whack) and they had it done in 10-15 minutes . Also had a variety of bmws, mercedes in autoglass shops i worked in that had non functioning auto express , some near new, some a few years old, that developed glitches on their own ( customers were aware of previous issues, with or without broken glass or battery terminal removal) and was nothing we could do to reset for them. Sometimes, like my jvc car stereo, electronics just get fried and nothing works to reset , only a total replacement of the part or service by a specialist will fix it. *


----------



## freewayjoe (Jul 20, 2018)

coincidentally , i just had a customer in our shop with a broken side door window on a 2012 fordF150. I installed the glass and the power window express function doing the same asmy Xtrail. Up all the way, then immediately goes halfway down.....tried all sorts of reset ideas and nothing worked as it should . Our front end counter staffed Youtubed a video advising we power up the window all the way up, and advise customer to not power down his window for 48 hours, as it suggests that will reset the up/down express function. Just crazy...48 hours !


----------

